# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Is smoking weed harmful to a steroid cycle?

## JerzeyBoy

Is smoking weed harmful to a steroid cycle? Say once or twice a week for instance??

----------


## fitnessguy

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ght=weed+cycle

----------


## powerliftmike

> Is smoking weed harmful to a steroid cycle? Say once or twice a week for instance??


I read in an drug reference book that weed "lowers blood androgen levels"

----------


## hosam4ever

enough that its harmfull for general health we r all her training 2 enhance our health & body

----------


## anabolicvenom

> Is smoking weed harmful to a steroid cycle? Say once or twice a week for instance??


the thing is smoking weed usually leads to eating afterwards and just stay away from the junk food!!! and it might make u lazy as hell so be careful!!

----------


## bluestrm

No effect! Muscular Development has a good article and study on it from the latest mag.

----------


## damiongage

> enough that its harmfull for general health we r all her training 2 enhance our health & body


I'll give you the "enhance our body" part....I am not so sure how "healthy" steroids are.

But I agree....stay away from the weed. Twice a week is a habbit. I see no harm in it as a once in a while thing, but every week is a little excesive IMO.

----------


## Dally

Good ol Jerserboy.....

eh, did you ever figure out what bent over laterals were?

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## karln

in the long run weed decrease ur appetite so its not a good thing to do smoke mariuana ed

----------


## karln

> enough that its harmfull for general health we r all her training 2 enhance our health & body


ya seriusly u must be really stupid or your just in a denial stage....

----------


## damiongage

> ya seriusly u must be really stupid or your just in a denial stage....


this is a little harsh....No need to flame someone like this  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## karln

wasnt suppose to flame but that was a post of denial.... and i hate when people are in denial. you know if u gona do something do it and be prepared for the side effects else the game is not for you...

----------


## fitnessguy

> in the long run weed decrease ur appetite so its not a good thing to do smoke mariuana ed


never decreased my appetite...

----------


## toolman

> ya seriusly u must be really stupid or your just in a denial stage....


You express your own ignorance with this statement. Any smoking (weed, tobacco) is absolutely harmful. Willit harm your cycle, the jury is out, but it is bad for your lungs, etc. You owe the man an apology.

----------


## anabolicvenom

its just as bad as alcohol when ur on a cycle!!
its simple dont do it all the time!

----------


## karln

> You express your own ignorance with this statement. Any smoking (weed, tobacco) is absolutely harmful. Willit harm your cycle, the jury is out, but it is bad for your lungs, etc. You owe the man an apology.


an apology for what? His the one saying he wana live healthy by using steroids ........

and were did i promote to smoke weed?

----------


## karln

fitnessguy then u havent smoked long enough probably couse its a long term side effect.. Wait til u smoked 1 year daily or more....

----------


## fitnessguy

> fitnessguy then u havent smoked long enough probably couse its a long term side effect.. Wait til u smoked 1 year daily or more....


more like 5 yrs. on and off. the past 2 or so ed. 
i can, however see where stopping smoking after such a long time would decrease appetite. i have experienced this...maybe that's what ur talking about?

----------


## symatech

There are many threads about smoking on cycle, please just read one of the old ones. We don't want discussions of rec drugs here. thank you

----------


## SwoleCat

> an apology for what?


For being an idiot.

~SC~

----------

